# Dry Season Already?



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It seems much drier this year and so not good for those living in area's with water shortages.  I'm looking at watering my fruit trees much earlier than expected.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes i think the dry season is here already ! As i look out over Laguna De Bay every morning there are the usual 3 guys standing around 200ft from our sea wall and the water is below their waist ! 
The water level has been dropping a bit faster this year, the fishing hoats tied up are just floating !
Will be able to walk out into the bay soon !


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey m.c.a.

Don't worry. I will send you some cold freezing weather along with rain. hahahhah It is now 41 degrees in Orlando and raining with wind blowing out of the north 20 mph.

art


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Water Supply Problems !*

I dont know if its only our area, but our water supply is terrible ! Every Saturday and Sunday for months our water pressure drops to a slow trickle to no water at all this usually starts at around 8am until 6pm both days, had the water company guys out water pressure fine ( funny that ) and today we have had hardly any water at all until 6pm ! The companys facebook page always says certain areas
Will have interuptions to the supply due to maintenace work ! On their facebook page and website they are full of self praise about having built 2 new water bulk tanks in our area but the tank near us is alway empty ,
And the water when it is running is of poor quality ! Our hose pipes block with green algae !
And they say on their website we should drink their water as it is full of minerals unlike bottled water!
We only use tap water for washing and watering the plants and washing the car !

Anyone else havng water problems?


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

The dry season started earlier this year but I can still feel the cold during the morning.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

https://news.mb.com.ph/2020/01/22/coldest-day-in-metro-manila-recorded-at-19oc/

The Philippine Atmospheric, Geophysical and Astronomical Services Administration (PAGASA) said that the temperature in Metro Manila has dipped to 19 degrees Celsius Wednesday morning.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Was drizzling on and off all day yesterday, then late afternoon started raining proper and carried on well into the night. First rain this side of Christmas.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Same here in Los Banos most of the ash from Taal Volcano has been washed off of the roofs.
Went to Muzon this morning lines of sacks on both sides of the road filled with ash from Nuval ! Was told a bulldozer was used in places to clear the road of the ash !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Same here in Los Banos most of the ash from Taal Volcano has been washed off of the roofs.
> Went to Muzon this morning lines of sacks on both sides of the road filled with ash from Nuval ! Was told a bulldozer was used in places to clear the road of the ash !


The hollowblock makers must be rubbing their hands with glee with all the free sand laying around.


----------

